# negocios vending 24h realmente rentable??



## arm (21 Oct 2013)

Hola a todos!

Quería lanzar una pregunta al aire... Y es que cada vez comienzo a ver mas franquicias de tiendas de vending 24h.. Fershop, picapica, abierto 25h, etc...

Y la pregunta es si realmente es tan rentable el negocio como te lo pintan(la media que se habla por ahí está en unos 3mil brutos con 4 maquinas). Personalmente sacar 3-4mil*€ en un mes con productos de no mas de 2 o 3€ me parece una salvajada... y mas cuando no te enseñan "numeros" oficiales.

Creeis que sería mas rentable no franquiciarte y montartelo tu solo(supongo que mejor que franquiciarte). O realmente esto es una burbuja que estallará en breve como los cigarrillos electronicos y tal y es mejor alejarse?

Alguien está metido en el ajo o sabe de alguien que se haya metido en el negocio?

Muuuchas gracias


----------



## Enterao (21 Oct 2013)

conforme esta el panorama de manguis por las calles lo que me sorprende es que pongan estas maquinas ....no creo qe duren mucho..

en mi barrio hay un pica pica y no va absolutamente nadie...para eso vas a un chino de 24 horas que tiene de todo ..


----------



## wililon (22 Oct 2013)

Tengo un amigo con un par de máquinas de bebidas colocadas en un parque céntrico de Madrid. Tiene un seguro para cualquier cosa, lo único que no le cubre es lo que deja de vender mientras está rota por vandalismo. tampoco ha sufrido demasiado en este aspecto. No sé exactamente cuanto les saca pero bastante, se las recarga directametne el proveedor, así que sólo tiene que ver si están bien. 

Lo importante es la ubicación.Otra cosa, no pongas precios de aeropuerto. Pon precios parecidos o menores al de un chino.


----------



## vivelavidapocoapoco (22 Oct 2013)

Es rentable para el que te vende la franquicia o las máquinas


----------



## akalais (22 Oct 2013)

Yo la unica franquicia rentable (a largo plazo) que conozco que funciona es un macdonalds.

Para lo demas, te lo montas tu solo mejor, a menos que sea una franquicia muy, muy economica, que casi te salga lo mismo comprar el material por tu cuenta que a ellos.


----------



## rafabogado (23 Oct 2013)

Merece la pena siempre que esté ubicado en una zona de mucho paso de gente y disponga de aceras amplias.

A fin de cuentas, es una compra por impulso, ya que 1.20 una bolsa mini de patatitas es un robo a mano armada. Sin embargo, en una buena zona céntrica y con paso, se venderán, porque te las va a comprar el niño de papá que se encapricha, el Notario que no quiere entrar al chino y el abogado que no tiene tiempo para parar y se las comerá en el coche mientras conduce. Bueno, y todo tipo de gente trabajadora que vaya a la carrera.

Además de esos, están los canis que tras salir de marcha tienen ganas de unas patatas fritas o unas Oreo. Suben medio coche en la acera, cogen las papas y corren a las siete de la mañana.

Por eso te digo que este negocio es una ruina en un barrio humilde, pero en un lugar céntrico, con buena acera y mucho paso de gente, puede ser bastante rentable.


----------



## KinderWeno (23 Oct 2013)

Yo creo que si fuesen 3000 brutos con 4 máquinas estaría todo lleno de estas franquicias (burbuja y tal), yo creo que es mejor ponerlas por su cuenta, aunque a estas alturas será difícil encontrar un sitio bueno porque ya estarán todos ocupados.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Oct 2013)

Rentable puede ser en el sitio adecuado siempre que el alquiler del local no te coma todo el beneficio, pero no veo que te puede aportar una franquicia en este caso.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2013 at 10:08 ----------

Creo que lo más caro es conseguir una licencia de apertura 24h. Alguien puede arrojar un poco de luz sobre el tema?


----------



## akalais (23 Oct 2013)

"La licencia de actividad, preséntate en el ayuntamiento, concretamente en urbanismo, e indica la dirección del local y la actividad a realizar en él, si la respuesta es positiva te darán un montón de papeles para rellenar y cumplimentar con normativa especifica de cada ubicación. Si por el contrario* no dan licencias para esta actividad* tendrás que buscar otra ubicación u otro ayuntamiento pues no en todos esta tipificado este tipo de actividad y sin licencia no habrá tienda 24 horas, ya han cerrado muchos por no haber pedido licencia de actividad"
CONCEPTOS BÁSICOS VENDING TIENDAS 24 HORAS

Vamos, que como tengas que pagar el alquiler mientras te dan o no la licencia, ruina total. Lo unico montar un badulaque normal y mientras pedir la licencia, siempre que en tu localidad permitan poner uno de estos.


----------



## yomismo75 (26 Oct 2013)

Y digo yo que este tipo de máquinas no es mejor montarlas dentro de locales con afluencia de público como edificios de oficinas, edificios públicos, polideportivos, locales comerciales, centros comerciales, estaciones de autobuses, de trenes, aeropuertos, etc.


Es que pillarte un local para poner máquinas dentro me parece concentrar todo el negocio en un solo punto y eso seguro que no es bueno.

Mejor intentar colocar estas máquinas en el mayor de sitios con la mayor afluencia posible de gente, antes que ponerlas en la calle a la mano de cualquiera, eso sin contar con las licencias, normativas, tomas de corriente, impuestos municipales, proyectos, permisos, etc, etc, etc.

Yo lo que haría sería ir probando con una sola máquina, es decir, comprar una máquina negocias con alguien para colocar tu máquina en su local a cambio de unas condiciones económicas y si la cosa va bien, pues comprar otra máquina, buscas a otro y así hasta hasta abarcar el mayor número de locales posibles.


----------



## iron1980 (28 Oct 2013)

Mucha competencia


----------



## Gorroto (28 Oct 2013)

yomismo75 dijo:


> Y digo yo que este tipo de máquinas no es mejor montarlas dentro de locales con afluencia de público como edificios de oficinas, edificios públicos, polideportivos, locales comerciales, centros comerciales, estaciones de autobuses, de trenes, aeropuertos, etc.
> 
> 
> Es que pillarte un local para poner máquinas dentro me parece concentrar todo el negocio en un solo punto y eso seguro que no es bueno.
> ...



Yo creo que por ahi van los tiros. En mi lugar de trabajo tenemos maquinas de todo tipo colocadas por una empresa de vending. Nos dieron unos precios minimos de venta de los productos, a partir de ahi los podiamos subir lo que quisieramos, eso si, nos dijeron que segun como fueran las ventas las retiraban si aquello no funcionaba.

Decidimos poner los precios que ellos nos dieron para los articulos de las maquinas (una de bebidas calientes, otra de refrescos y otra con 4 mierdas y chucherias), es decir no ganamos nada ni les cobramos nada, basicamente luz y agua gratis para nosotros tener los precios que tenemos.

Asi llevan años, vandalismo y robos cero, las maquinas nos ponen no las mas modernas y de estetica para la calle, sino las que tienen amortizadas, gasto cero, lo que sacan es lo que ganan, y yo que hablo con ellos varias veces al año estan encantados y segun ellos si tuvieran asi muchos sitios seria lo ideal aunque no hagan grandes cajas, las de las calles muchas averias, muchos destrozos, muchos robos, algunas ganan pasta otras pierden, continuamente traslandado las maquinas, los reponedores y mecanicos por toda la ciudad y comarca etc etc.

Mejor un lugar fijo y seguro.


----------



## akalais (10 Nov 2013)

Gorroto dijo:


> Yo creo que por ahi van los tiros. En mi lugar de trabajo tenemos maquinas de todo tipo colocadas por una empresa de vending. Nos dieron unos precios minimos de venta de los productos, a partir de ahi los podiamos subir lo que quisieramos, eso si, nos dijeron que segun como fueran las ventas las retiraban si aquello no funcionaba.
> 
> Decidimos poner los precios que ellos nos dieron para los articulos de las maquinas (una de bebidas calientes, otra de refrescos y otra con 4 mierdas y chucherias), es decir no ganamos nada ni les cobramos nada, basicamente luz y agua gratis para nosotros tener los precios que tenemos.
> 
> ...



Pues por lo que dices, casi que el negocio esta en pillar las maquinas y dejarlas en los locales de otros.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 Nov 2013)

Me parece que al final va a ser una especie de burbuja y acabarán unos cuantos franquiciados arruinados cuando vean que no les salen las cifran tan bonitas que les han vendido.

Los que ganan son los que se dedican a captar a nuevos pringaos para la "pirámide". Así crece su negocio y no se si con esos ingresos les salen tan bien las cuentas o qué mierda de cifras son las que presentan.

No explican cuántos clientes tienes que tener al mes/día para ganar esas cifras que te ponen. No dan apenas detalles. 
No entiendo cómo hay gente que pica.


----------



## rafabogado (10 Nov 2013)

Efectivamente el negocio está en ser el propietario de las máquinas, tenerlas aseguradas e ir colocándoselas a la gente por sus establecimientos.

Si tienes contactos en la Administración, las colocas en edificios oficiales (Juzgados, Comisarías, Ministerios) y ya solo es abrir el bolsillo para coger beneficios. En esos lugares suelen tener precios mas económicos (cafés 50 ctms, botellín de agua 50 ctms) y se reponen casi a diario.


----------



## yomismo75 (10 Nov 2013)

Como negocio no lo veo mal, total una máquina de esas viene a costar entre 1000 y 2000€ y de segunda mano pues no se lo que costará, la cuestión es que es un negocio que para el que tiene poco dinero no es tan difícil de montar. Con probar con una máquina y ir probando, seguro que al final se saca un buen dinero, pero claro, todo depende del lugar que está la máquina. Además lo bueno que tienen esas máquinas es que a hacienda puedes declarar lo que te de la gana, con lo que está claro que vas a declarar lo mínimo o a la inversa, en el caso que se quiera blanquear dinero negro.

No me extrañaría que una máquina expendedora si está situada en un buen sitio, genere más de 100€ al día y eso al menos son unos 2000€ a 3000€ mensuales, con que se tengan 2 o 3 máquinas bien colocadas y uno mismo haga las reposiciones y el mantenimiento creo que se puede sacar un buen dinero y como dije, a hacienda le podrás contar lo que te de la gana.


----------



## Gouel (10 Nov 2013)

Te voy a decir una sola palabra "Hoteles". 
Si eres capaz de colocar un par o tres de maquinas en algun hotel grandecito vas que te matas. Ellos pagan el agua, la luz, etc, tu les das un 30-40 por ciento de la venta y listos.

Cafe, snacks, agua, patatas... mucha clientela, cero riesgos de vandalismo y robos.

En meses fuertes he visto facturar varios miles de leuros con estas maquinitas, el problema es la competencia tan brutal que hay, y que no seria extraño que el director del centro este recibiendo sobrecitos de los que actualmente suministran las maquinas, con lo que entrar de nuevas es complicado.


----------



## chovita (6 May 2015)

*Consulta*

Hola, tengo un apartamento planta baja en una urbanizacion, ha cerrado el bar que habia, querria saber que pasos seguir para poner una maquina de VENDING en la parte treasera de mi planta baja. 
Necesito respuestas por fa 
UN SALUDO


----------



## VIC2525 (11 Ago 2015)

A ver si alguien puede actualizar info, aqui estan poniendo muchas franquicias de este tipo


----------



## elepwr (12 Ago 2015)

En Oviedo hay muchas maquinas de estas, algunas estan fuera de una tienda y son de los de la tienda, otras son de empresas que las recargan y tal y otras son de gente sin más, que van ellos y meten lo que les da la gana.

Paseo a diario por las zonas donde están y actividad tienen mucha, luego los márgenes no se, hay quien le mete cocacolas del mercadona a 0.6 o asi, condones, bolsas de chucherías que hacen ellos y en general cosas no habituales, y les funciona.


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2015)

Como decis, el negocio es meterla en un local, no en la calle, que debe costar una pasta gansa entre licencias e historias.

Si consigues meter una de estas en uan fabrica:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Maquina de café coffeemar

Te forras.

Y como va el tema? osea haces un contrato con la tienda, fabrica oficina o lo que sea por el que le das "x" parte de los beneficios?

Yo creo que es mas facil dejar una de esas maquinas en una fabrica, lo de los cafeses es negocio seguro.


----------



## jorobachov (12 Ago 2015)

davitin dijo:


> Como decis, el negocio es meterla en un local, no en la calle, que debe costar una pasta gansa entre licencias e historias.
> 
> Si consigues meter una de estas en uan fabrica:
> 
> ...




Existen grandes empresas de vending con cientos de maquinas, cientos de comerciales, cientos de empleados, con las que es totalmente imposible competir. Vende dulces de monjas por los bares :XX: :XX: :XX: como decía un mindundi por aquí, seguro que te forras ::


----------



## davitin (12 Ago 2015)

Kastilien dijo:


> Existen grandes empresas de vending con cientos de maquinas, cientos de comerciales, cientos de empleados, con las que es totalmente imposible competir. Vende dulces de monjas por los bares :XX: :XX: :XX: como decía un mindundi por aquí, seguro que te forras ::



Pero esas empresas firman un contrato de exclusividad con la tienda que les guarda la maquina?

No pueden tener mas de una maquina en una tienda?


----------



## Gusepe (27 Jul 2017)

Pues he visto quien me vende 4 maquinas de estas de segunda mano ya colocadas (que creo que es lo peor de esto del vending) y si entre las 4 me diesen 100 o 200€ limpios mensuales estaría satisfecho, solo me queda saber donde estan y quedarme un día entero observando la maquina a ver si hace caja

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 HD mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 27-jul-2017 at 19:19 ----------




arm dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Quería lanzar una pregunta al aire... Y es que cada vez comienzo a ver mas franquicias de tiendas de vending 24h.. Fershop, picapica, abierto 25h, etc...
> 
> ...



Respecto a esto, me extraña muchísimo que saques 3-4.000€ al mes brutos con 4 máquinas, menos aun si las tienes en un local pagando luz y agua. Yo no me franquiciaria, empezaría con maquinas de segunda mano y a correr, a medida que vayas pagando las maquinas, vas reemplazando por mas nuevas o bien pones otras distintas,pero no pagaría por franquicia

Enviado desde mi Aquaris E5 HD mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Forchetto (27 Jul 2017)

Gouel dijo:


> Te voy a decir una sola palabra "Hoteles".



Máquinas de esas están instaladas en cadenas de hoteles baratos en UK. Son establecimientos muy sencillos, sin servicio de bar o restaurantes. Por ejemplo hay 750 Premier Inns y 540 Travelodge en Uk. Eso son muchas máquinas.


----------



## santiagou (28 Jul 2017)

Forchetto dijo:


> Máquinas de esas están instaladas en cadenas de hoteles baratos en UK. Son establecimientos muy sencillos, sin servicio de bar o restaurantes. Por ejemplo hay 750 Premier Inns y 540 Travelodge en Uk. Eso son muchas máquinas.



Yo lo he visto ya en algún hotel español y de Portugal. Máquinas en recepción o incluso en alguno tenían una máquina por planta.

Las ventajas para el hotel son que se ahorran la neverita del mueble bar de la habitación, que prácticamente nadie pilla nada de ahí. No les vas a pagar un botellín de agua a 2 euros ni unas galletas tamaño mini por 3.

Extrapola eso al ahorro en 60 o 70 habitaciones, sin neveras. El ahorro para el hotel en reponer las neveritas. La despreocupación por que externalizan el servicio, etc.

Empezar con franquicia. Como en casi todo, no se lo recomiendo a nadie. El que gana dinero con la franquicia es el franquiciador, que hace negocio seguro a cuenta de pardillos que pueden quedar endeudados hasta las cejas.

Que doy otra idea más. En un polígono industrial donde estuve trabajando, el bar más cercano estaba a 4 kilómetros. Pusieron en el polígono una máquina de cafés y otra de latas y botellas y seguro que al propietario le daba gusto ver cómo a las 11 de la mañana salían 35 tíos con el bocadillo a la máquina.

Esas máquinas estaban metidas en una especie de caseta hecha con paneles de acero. Nunca vi vandalismo ni robos contra ellas. Por la noche había vigilante de Prosegur, que le daban los de las máquinas unas fichas especiales para la máquina y el tio podía sacar lo que quisiera.

En el hospital que tengo aquí, hay varias máquinas por planta. El personal del hospital tiene unas llaves electrónicas de prepago recargables que les deja los productos con descuento. El público general paga lo que marca la máquina.


----------



## ideasvending (23 Ago 2017)

arm dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Quería lanzar una pregunta al aire... Y es que cada vez comienzo a ver mas franquicias de tiendas de vending 24h.. Fershop, picapica, abierto 25h, etc...
> 
> ...



Depende de muchos factores. Montar un vending 24 horas no quieres decir que dejas una maquinas en la calle y ya esta, se necesita mucho trabajo para hacerlas funcionar " hay que limpiarlas y reponerlas a diario y mantener los productos siempre al día que no estén caducados o deteriorados y por supuesto atender todas las llamadas y quejas de los clientes entre otras muchas cosas".

El margen de beneficio es muy alto, pero eso solo si vendes, y para eso primero debes estudiar la zona ver que tipo de cliente potencial es el que hay y despues decidir que maquinas voy a colocar (no es lo mismo los alrededores de un colegio que una caalle en el centro de la ciudad)

¿Franquicia tienda 24h o por libre? 
la Franquicia ofrece:


Imagen de marca 
instalacion y montaje
precios muy elevados
Ir por libre ofrece:


maquinas mucho mas baratas
posiblidad de comparar con varias empresas
tu te diseñas el negocio a tu gusto

si queres mas informacion puedes visitar esta web y pedirla sin ningun compromisoEspecialistas en vending | Cafe | Leche | S.A.T. Maquinas Expendedoras


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Ago 2017)

A mi el vending me parece un nicho por explotar en España. Hay países (sobre todo en Asia) donde hay máquinas de vending por todas partes. En mi oficina estamos unas 60personas y hay 3 (café+refrescos+snacks). He trabajado en sitios donde no había ninguna, o solo la del café.

El hecho de que las empresas sean tan pequeñas no ayuda tampoco. En los comercios no suele haber. Yo solo he visto en los talleres de coches, pero podría haber en cualquier sitio donde esperas un rato: el veterinario, la peluquería, etc.

Las máquinas en España, salvo raras excepciones no están conectadas a Internet. Las de mi trabajo, por ejemplo, no lo están. El tipo sube, toma nota de lo que hace falta, baja a la fragoneta y lo sube luego. En Japón o China las máquinas ya han contado lo que necesitan y el tipo viene con un cajón preparado para ti.

Que las máquinas estén conectadas hace posible el pago con el móvil. En China no paga nadie un vending con monedas, todos con el móvil. Una conexión 4G para M2M cuesta unos 2 euros al mes, que me parece asumible y muy fácilmente recuperable por la optimización.

Creo que es buen negocio. Cuando trabajaba en CEPSA conocí un tipo que tenía máquinas en las gasolineras y dijo que era un muy buen negocio.


----------



## Jota-Erre (23 Ago 2017)

Puede ser muy rentable o una autentica ruina, todo depende de la zona, vale la pena invertir mas y montarlo en una zona mas cara que coger un local barato en un mal barrio, un conocido puso cuatro maquinas en un local en un barrio bastante regular tirando a malo y le costaba el dinero entre arreglos, robos y roturas que el seguro no le cubria, no espero y lo puso en otro local bastante mas caro pero un buen barrio y ahora le da una buena rentabilidad.


----------



## Zuschauer (23 Ago 2017)

Los japos las tienen hasta de bragas usadas, a saber si podría ser nicho de mercado aquí.

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WillyWonka (23 Ago 2017)

Zuschauer dijo:


> Los japos las tienen hasta de* bragas usadas*, a saber si podría ser nicho de mercado aquí.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk



Ya no, chaval. Hace algún tiempo que el gobierno prohibió este contenido en las máquinas


----------



## Saluter (23 Ago 2017)

Algunas perrillas sacaran


----------



## Jota-Erre (23 Ago 2017)

Interesante eso de comprar por tu cuenta un par de maquinas de estas para colocarlas en comercios de confianza compartiendo parte de beneficios, lo que hay que ver es en este caso que papeleo se necesitaria.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## QuietAchiever (24 Ago 2017)

Oye, pues a mí me ha gustado la idea del tipo que decía de colocarla en la urbanización. Si es con piscina y eso, siempre habrá alguien que pique y se saque una cocacola y unas patatas, si las pones a un precio razonable.
Aunque me imagino que lo difícil será que los vecinos te lo aprueben, aunque sea solo por fastidiar.


----------



## Enterao (26 Ago 2017)

los unicos que sacan con las maquinas son los de tabaco...es decir los estancos..no es solo tener la maquina , es mantenerla ...no es una sinecura tampoco ..como esten muy separadas las que tengas echas el dia en eso..como sean caducables o refrigerados aun mas..


----------



## Juan Bautista (29 Ago 2017)

Yo tuve como tantos otros la idea de montar un negocio vending para sacarle un sueldillo extra al mes. Pero lo primero que hice fue llamar a un amigo que estudio ade para que me ayudase a hacer un plan de empresa.
Al hacerlo descubrí el coste de las máquinas expendedoras, de los productos vending al por mayor y de los costes derivados del mantenimiento y gastos.
Antes de lanzarse es fundamental estudiar bien el proyecto, escoger una buena ubicación es super importante, pero también lo es elegir correctamente que productos vender en cada ubicación.
En el caso de las máquinas vending internas de las empresas los margenes de beneficio se reducen considerablemente, además normalmente en el interior de una empresa no hay tanto movimiento como en una buena ubicación en el exterior.


----------



## rafabogado (30 Ago 2017)

QuietAchiever dijo:


> Oye, pues a mí me ha gustado la idea del tipo que decía de colocarla en la urbanización. Si es con piscina y eso, siempre habrá alguien que pique y se saque una cocacola y unas patatas, si las pones a un precio razonable.
> Aunque me imagino que lo difícil será que los vecinos te lo aprueben, aunque sea solo por fastidiar.




El principal problema que genera polémica, el de la envidia. Si te llevas tú el dinero protestarán. Si te lo llevas a medias con la Comunidad, protestarán y preguntarán que si tan rentable es porqué no compra la máquina la Comunidad y se lleva todo en vez de repartir.

Si superas el escollo de la envidia, vendrá el problema de la suciedad unida a la envidia. A poco que la máquina tenga cierto éxito, las bolsas vacías de patatas, las latas de cocacola y demás estarán pululando por toda la zona de piscina, e incluso alguna caerá al agua. Los vecinos empezarán a quejarse y a pedir que quiten la máquina porque nunca estuvo eso tan sucio.

Y probablemente ahora mismo también coman y beban en zona de piscina, pero el problema va a ser tu máquina "porque quienes se quejan solo ven bolsas pequeñas".


----------



## Jota-Erre (30 Ago 2017)

rafabogado dijo:


> El principal problema que genera polémica, el de la envidia. Si te llevas tú el dinero protestarán. Si te lo llevas a medias con la Comunidad, protestarán y preguntarán que si tan rentable es porqué no compra la máquina la Comunidad y se lleva todo en vez de repartir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





El problema de la envidia lo vas a tener con cualquier cosa en la que emprendas, en este pais es una traba tan importante como la que mas


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FranEgea (30 Ago 2017)

Lo importante es la ubicación pero para tener una buena ubicación hace falta €€€€ tienes que ver si te renta, pero lo que comentas de a 1 ó 2 € ya tienes que vender...


----------



## MORENOFILO DE PRO (30 Ago 2017)

¿Habéis probado los bocatas de las máquinas?
:vomito::vomito::vomito:

Pues eso.


----------



## Helios_pc (30 Ago 2017)

MORENOFILO DE PRO dijo:


> ¿Habéis probado los bocatas de las máquinas?
> :vomito::vomito::vomito:
> 
> Pues eso.



Una vez... Nunca más...te podías liar un cigarro con la tira de bacón

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Coinbase (31 Ago 2017)

Para que sean rentables supongo que se tienen que dar varios factores, importantísimo que sea una calle muy transitada, según lo que se venda que esté muy cerca de un pabellón deportivo, o de una escuela, o calle comercial.........


----------



## Jota-Erre (31 Ago 2017)

Pues me estoy pensando llamar a la empresa que me puso la máquina de café para que me la retiren y comprar y poner yo una de éstas, tienen café y además tiene para meterle latas y snacks, 2.500€ más IVA.





Yo creo que en un año la podría tener amortizada.


----------



## Coinbase (31 Ago 2017)

Jota-Erre dijo:


> Pues me estoy pensando llamar a la empresa que me puso la máquina de café para que me la retiren y comprar y poner yo una de éstas, tienen café y además tiene para meterle latas y snacks, 2.500€ más IVA.
> Yo creo que en un año la podría tener amortizada.



¿Qué rentabilidad se le saca al mes ó al año a una maquina de estas (de café, bocadillos o lo que sea?
supongo que las tendrás en un calle muy transitada

En mi pueblo (menos de 20.000 habitantes), hay un local abierto con unas 4 maquinas variadas (café, bocadillos, productos sexuales,....), pegado a la Plaza Mayor (la zona mas transitada del pueblo), y yo nunca he visto a nadie acercarse a las máquinas a sacar nada


----------



## Jota-Erre (31 Ago 2017)

Coinbase dijo:


> ¿Qué rentabilidad se le saca al mes ó al año a una maquina de estas (de café, bocadillos o lo que sea?
> supongo que las tendrás en un calle muy transitada
> 
> En mi pueblo (menos de 20.000 habitantes), hay un local abierto con unas 4 maquinas variadas (café, bocadillos, productos sexuales,....), pegado a la Plaza Mayor (la zona mas transitada del pueblo), y yo nunca he visto a nadie acercarse a las máquinas a sacar nada



No lo sé, yo lo que estoy pensando es en comprarla para en mi oficina, para que saquen los que van allí, la que pusieron de café le sacan unos pocos de cafés al día, la quiero sustituir por ésta para llenarla yo.
Con los números de lo que puede gastar de luz, y con las averías estimadas que puede tener, los productos, etc... Dá, poco pero dá, según mis cuentas máximo en un año la puedo amortizar, luego la dejo o la vendo.


----------



## Mundo Vending (30 Jul 2019)

arm dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Quería lanzar una pregunta al aire... Y es que cada vez comienzo a ver mas franquicias de tiendas de vending 24h.. Fershop, picapica, abierto 25h, etc...
> 
> ...



Puede encontrar información relacionada a su duda en el siguiente enlace: 24 horas rentabilidad de máquinas de vending cualquier cosa relacionada con el sector pueden preguntarla. Un saludo


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (5 Sep 2019)

Nem3010 dijo:


> en conjunto con @Maya0708 puedo afirmar su comentario,hace un tiempo estuve trabajando en esta empresa,por motivos de viaje debi retirarme de esta pero quede muy contenta con su seriedad a nivel empresarial,ambiente laboral y paga son excelentes.Victoria international Holding y Agente comercial,son empresas en amplio crecimiento los recomiendo.



Muchas gracias, les acabo de consultar y me dicen que voy a ganar 1000 euros al dia solo por TOCARME LOS HUEVOS.

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

No homo


----------



## sirpask (6 Sep 2019)

2 premisas:
Localización.
Precio del local.


----------



## fred (9 Sep 2019)




----------



## TravellerLatam (9 Sep 2019)

Conozco de primera mano el tema, un amigo invirtió en varias de estas maquinitas por eso de tener economías de escala. Como dicen arriba el único que hace beneficio es el que te las vende. Todos los lugares te cobran alquiler y luz. Además tienes que tener en cuenta la reposición y retirada de cash. El margen que te da la venta de productos tampoco es tan alto. En el caso de el le quedaban menos de 300 al mes por maquina de beneficio neto. Eso considerando que incurria un trabajo a tiempo completo. Acabó vendiéndolas al 70% del precio de adquisición. 
Lo que le quedó a el es que Location Location Location. Si tienes una ubicación extraordinaria por un contacto o lo que fuera excelente. Si pretendes ponerla en un sitio de poco tráfico ni lo sueñes.


----------



## neirien (9 Sep 2019)

Cuánto spam


----------



## Machuco (21 Sep 2019)

TravellerLatam dijo:


> Conozco de primera mano el tema, un amigo invirtió en varias de estas maquinitas por eso de tener economías de escala. Como dicen arriba el único que hace beneficio es el que te las vende. Todos los lugares te cobran alquiler y luz. Además tienes que tener en cuenta la reposición y retirada de cash. El margen que te da la venta de productos tampoco es tan alto. En el caso de el le quedaban menos de 300 al mes por maquina de beneficio neto. Eso considerando que incurria un trabajo a tiempo completo. Acabó vendiéndolas al 70% del precio de adquisición.
> Lo que le quedó a el es que Location Location Location. Si tienes una ubicación extraordinaria por un contacto o lo que fuera excelente. Si pretendes ponerla en un sitio de poco tráfico ni lo sueñes.



El error fue comprarlas. Hay leaseng igual que las fotocopiadoras.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (26 Sep 2019)

Si pones expendedoras de lacitos amarillos y navajas en Cataluña te forras


----------



## Tonimn (26 Sep 2019)

Yo tenía una idea de negocio de tiendita 24h los 365 días del año cuando casi no había nada abierto, para comprar una botella de agua tenías que ir a un bar...
Era un follón.
Ahora los pakis abarrotan Barcelona con eso mismo, y no hay problema en abrir por todos lados en un plis.


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2019)

yo solo comozco 1 caso que funciona perfecto el negocio vending, es un local con 4 o 5 maquinas y una de hacer fotos y funciona por su buena ubicacion, esta enmedio entre un polideportivo donde van muchos niños a hacer extraescolares y un colegio. Es una calle de paso con bastante transito de coche y peaton donde solo hay 1 bar y ninguna tienda de alimentacion. Suele haber sitios para parar un momento sin molestar Y lo mejor de todo es que en el local proximo esta la comisaria del pueblo.


----------



## Paco de Mileto (30 Sep 2019)

Con una buena localización y buenos precios (esto es básico) las máquinas de vending son una mina. PERO las franquicias tienen bien amarrado el negocio y se quedan con la mejor parte.


----------



## Toxic Avenger (30 Sep 2019)

Yo tuve un negocio con 5 máquinas en ciudad de 15000 habitantes. Inversión de unos 45000 € y ubicación en una de las mejores zonas.

No es rentable si el local no es tuyo y los márgenes de beneficio son bajos si hay competencia.


----------



## Machuco (30 Sep 2019)

Toxic Avenger dijo:


> Yo tuve un negocio con 5 máquinas en ciudad de 15000 habitantes. Inversión de unos 45000 € y ubicación en una de las mejores zonas.
> 
> No es rentable si el local no es tuyo y los márgenes de beneficio son bajos si hay competencia.



La maquinas las compraste?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Toxic Avenger (30 Sep 2019)

Machuco dijo:


> La maquinas las compraste?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Si y tres años las aguanté.
La relación entre el tiempo que le dedicaba y el margen de beneficio no me compensaba y no era mi fuente principal de ingresos, así que les di puerta.


----------

